# Anne Menden GZsZ 11.11.10



## achtug (11 Nov. 2010)

Hey Leute,
Hat jemand heute Gzsz gesehen. Emily( Anne Menden ) hatte sexy Hotpants an. 
Hat jemand die Folge aufgezeichnet? 
Danke im Vorraus
LG


----------



## Summertime (11 Nov. 2010)

Gnadenlos schlechte "Schauspielerin" oder wie man das nennt was die macht.
Kein Arsch und kein Tittchen genau wie Schneewitchen


----------



## achtug (11 Nov. 2010)

Tja der eine so der andere so. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
B²T. Hat jemand die Folge aufgezeichnet?


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2010)

Musst du wohl bis Samstagvormittag auf die Wiederholung warten


----------



## achtug (12 Nov. 2010)

Hoffentlich nimmt es jemand auf. Ich hab leider nicht die nötigen Mittel.
Also, sie war echt sexy. Lohnt sich. 

LG


----------

